# Ideas for left over material!



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Alright guys!! I have TONS of fleece and flannel left over and need ideas for what to do with it. I already have plenty of sleep sacks and carrying bags! 

What else? And if possible could you provide a tutorial or something (if it's too much trouble I can find it myself)

GO!!!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

How about fleece tunnel with flannel interior? http://www.guineapigcages.com/forum/threads/43952-Making-a-cuddle-tunnel

Maybe a cuddle cup? 
http://www.apetforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=58&p=148

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A lot of hedgies seem to like hats too, but I'm not sure if there's a pattern for them. I think another member (I think Kalandra?) has mentioned making little "stuffies" for toys for hedgies too - she just makes little fleece cubes (stuffed with fleece scraps) and her hedgies sometimes carry them around with them, into bed, etc.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

PVC tube with fleece


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Fleece forest (long strips dangling from the top of the cage) -- my little guy loves to go running around in his; it's the only place he'll play with his rolling toys. He likes them so much, I made fleece-strip "curtains" for his tunnel-entrances.

Stuffed tunnels (2" scraps stuffed into a containing object like pvc pipe, box, pigloo) for borrow-diving adventures.

Double-side with waterproof fabric for pee-proof cuddle-sacks.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas!!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

If you want to do something non-hedgehog related, I found a link that generates random tutorials. You click the button and it takes you to a random blog full of DIY projects and tutorials.

But it's almost as addictive as Pinterest, so use wisely. When I first learned about it I wasted an entire Saturday on it. 

http://random-tutorial.com/


----------

